# copier/coller les liens hypertextes



## kyrn (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Quand je veux copier/coller un texte qui est présent sur une page web vers un forum, je n'arrive pas à recopier les liens hypertextes qui s'y trouvent. 
Exemple : 
Sur la page http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(publicité)

si je veux recopier le premier paragraphe, tous les liens hypertextes 'cachés' (c'est à dire les mots/groupes des mots en bleus qui renvoient sur une autre page) seront recopiés, mais comme du texte normal, ne renvoyant plus sur d'autres pages web. Pourtant sous Windows XP/ IE (je ne sais plus lequel)  et sous Linux (dernière version Ubuntu) / Firefox 3.5, ça marche.

Précision, je fais pomme-v pomme-c. J'ai essayé avec Safari 4.0.4 et avec Firefox 3.5.7.
Je suis sous Leopard.

J'ai cherché sur le web, et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide 


Edit :
après de nouveaux essais, il semble que sous Firefox ça fonctionne (selon les forum donc là c'est plutôt un problème de configuration de forum), mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi avec safari.


----------



## janusatisland (16 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de recopier le lien pomme C et pomme V et voilà le résultat

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(publicité)http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(publicité)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

sinon dans la zone d'ecriture de message tu as un  pictogramme pour créer un lien
exemple sur macg c'est ca 





c'est un des picto standard, les formes varient autour


----------



## jesopog (17 Janvier 2010)

Une échappatoire (qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut&#8230 :

1- Saisir le petit logo à gauche de la barre de titre de la page dont on souhaite donner le lien ;

2- Glisser-déposer le contenu de cette barre de titre sur le bureau ;

3 - Rouvrir le forum à la page de saisie du message ;

4 - Glisser-déposer l'icône qui s'est mise sur le bureau dans la zone de saisie du message.


Le lecteur intéressé ira en un clic sur la page correspondant au lien hypertexte.
Pour moi, ça marche à tous les coups - même s'il y a plus simple&#8230;


----------

